# Biete Rolle der Auferstehung, Kargath Horde.



## Hsvfan (7. März 2012)

huhu....suche jemanden , den ich eine Einladung schicken kann für Rolle der Auferstehung.

Spiele Kargath-Horde.


----------



## Kantace (7. März 2012)

Ich hab interesse. PM ist raus


----------



## Hsvfan (8. März 2012)

Suche immer noch einen Interessenten...weil bekam bisher keine Rückmeldung von den der sich zuerst gemeldet hat.


----------



## ZAM (8. März 2012)

Bitte FRAKTION UND SERVER ins Topic


----------



## Hsvfan (8. März 2012)

Entschuldigung Zam!!


----------

